# motorway stopovers



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

can anyone point me in the right direction for uk motorway stopovers please?

i am sure i have seen a website somewhere listing them, not too sure if it was on mhf or not
thanks Hannah


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

by stopovers do you mean motorway ripoff service stations, if so they are listed on all the maps.

if you mean somewhere just off the motorway to stop overnight , sorry cant help but we sue village halls and local industrial estates after checking on google earth for a prelook.


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

:lol: yes i did mean motorway rip off services but i know there are only a few where you can camp overnight on the carparks
hannah


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

you can camp leagally at them all in the lorry park if you dont mind the noise, I usually look for a alternative just off the motorway as a good nights sleep is worth its weight in gold.

Personally the lorry parks are horrible and I know as i drive for a living, people urinating everywhere and those noisy refrigerator lorries :twisted: , i always pull off and find the nearest small village .


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

It's in the current Camping and Caravanning Club Your Big Site Guide - page 392

This is also useful:

http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/

as well as:

http://www.transportcafe.co.uk/truck_stops_transport_cafes_motorways.html

as well as:

http://www.offmotorway.com/

G


----------

